
Computer Chips That Work Like a Brain Are Coming – Just Not Yet - jcklnruns
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/12/qualcomm-zeroth/?cid=co16492854
======
Anon84
Dont we have to figure out how the brain works before we can buil "Chips that
work like the brain"?

~~~
hershel
I think we know some of the basics at least as shown by the results achieved
by deep learning(decent computer vision, voice understanding and better
natural languege understanding) , and it would be very useful to have
optimized hardware to continue research and create products.

~~~
agravier
Deep learning, as in "series of individually trained autoencoders"? It's a
quite specific learning technique. Even if it's currently trendy, there is no
particular evidence that any part of the brain works like that. Sure, you can
always forget as many details as you need and come back to the basics and say
"it's all Hebbian learning anyway, QED", but that's not deep learning anymore.

------
fuzzix
"— Just Not Yet" the headline continues.

